

Ask HN: How does a start-up team find off-site contracting work (web or mobile?) - nym

Inquiring minds want to know...
======
_pius
It's easy to find contracting work that's more single contractor focused on
the job boards. I'm not sure which boards, if any, are more geared explicitly
toward contracts more friendly to teams.

